# Who are the pitbull experts around here?



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Can you direct me to any quality pitbull message boards? Also, how do they rank at being a personal protection dog? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

Hit and miss. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Look up Leri Hanson on FB. She's as close to a Pit Bull expert as I know and does protection sports with her dogs.


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

Might as well throw Howard Burgess out there. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ricky Mav (Jul 28, 2011)

Here are a couple of forums I belong to. Many if not most of the answers you will recieve there regarding a Pitbull and PP will be a resounding "No the Pitbull does not make a good PP dog because they are too people friendly.", the people there want to (rightly so) keep a "clean" image of the Pitbulls we love. That said, I will agree with the it's "hit or miss" answer. This is an excellent breed of dog, when you get the right ones they are full of drive and clear headed. That drive is a double edged sword, you have to be pretty vigilant with those lug heads! Obedience is a first must and watch out for other dogs, especially ones who want to pick a fight with your dog.I own a bulldog and a Malinois, they are a fun combination. Good luck!

http://www.pitbull-chat.com/forumdisplay.php?2-General-Dog-Discussions

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joQd3j6Y4uY


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBNieFJ8Kkc


----------



## Ricky Mav (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's a video showing the versatility of this great breed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btMoqE-ZKrQ


----------



## Dee Harrison (Apr 16, 2009)

game-dog.com

howardsworkingapbts.20fr.com

southerninfernokennels.com

countrymansapbt.webs.com

http://youtu.be/KnXhptDQreE


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I know of a litter that is pure Redboy Jocko over Pure Bolio bitch.

Purpose bred for man and fur.

Might not be what you want though.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Ricky Mav said:


> Here's a video showing the versatility of this great breed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btMoqE-ZKrQ



Beautiful video!!! I too own a mal and an APBT and yes. Interesting to watch.:razz:

Their are very specific lines that will produce a "man-biter." I also believe the breed doesn't need to be beaten down any further by the uninformed or irresponsible owners. I personally would not choose the APBT as a personal protection dog. It is difficult to find ones with proper balance in drives, stability and focus for that kind of work. While they do exist, I believe they are far and few between. 

If you have experience with the breed and with handling and training in general I'd say go for it. I know for sure that the "Midnight" line of dogs produces man aggression. It is almost automatic when breeding on that line. We've trained two so far for PP owned by two different clients. Same father different mother, but both will bite you for real, and the nerve is excellent. 

I'd look to other breeds for that kind of work. i.e, presa canario, rotweiler, bandog, herder, ovcharka... Good luck with your search.


----------



## Ricky Mav (Jul 28, 2011)

Zakia Days said:


> Beautiful video!!! I too own a mal and an APBT and yes. Interesting to watch.:razz:
> 
> Their are very specific lines that will produce a "man-biter." I also believe the breed doesn't need to be beaten down any further by the uninformed or irresponsible owners. I personally would not choose the APBT as a personal protection dog. It is difficult to find ones with proper balance in drives, stability and focus for that kind of work. While they do exist, I believe they are far and few between.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have a male Malinois and a female APBT, it is fun to watch them play! Excellent points in your post.

In my opinion, someone who is looking for an APBT with those characteristics , should definitely have experience with handling and training with high drive dogs who can and will be aggressive. The same with these dogs; "presa canario, rotweiler, bandog, herder, ovcharka" .


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I know of a litter that is pure Redboy Jocko over Pure Bolio bitch.
> 
> *Purpose bred for man and fur.*
> 
> Might not be what you want though.


what does this mean in basic english


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Zakia Days said:


> Beautiful video!!! I too own a mal and an APBT and yes. Interesting to watch.:razz:
> 
> Their are very specific lines that will produce a "man-biter." I also believe the breed doesn't need to be beaten down any further by the uninformed or irresponsible owners. I personally would not choose the APBT as a personal protection dog. It is difficult to find ones with proper balance in drives, stability and focus for that kind of work. While they do exist, I believe they are far and few between.
> 
> ...


are you referring to "midnight cowboy lines?


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the great feedback!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> what does this mean in basic english


it means the dogs are bred to fight pretty much anything on 4 legs or 2.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> it means the dogs are bred to fight pretty much anything on 4 legs or 2.


are there dogmen that actually breed for this or is it just something that appears in these lines


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Michael Murphy said:


> are there dogmen that actually breed for this or is it just something that appears in these lines



Lets stay away from this!!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> Lets stay away from this!!


I concur.

Here you go:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVx6Dlh8Gzo


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Lets stay away from this!!


Y? Gsd and malinois can fight humans but when pitbulls are bred for it, it's taboo?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Yup that is correct pretty much


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michael Murphy said:


> Y? Gsd and malinois can fight humans but when pitbulls are bred for it, it's taboo?


It was clear to me what Bob meant.

You might want to check your PMs; there is one you were sent yesterday about a deleted line in your post. It will probably make it clear to you.

If not, please PM any mod. Thank you.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> are you referring to "midnight cowboy lines?


No. J. Rod's "Midnight." He would not intentionally breed for this. Some very nice working dogs come from his lines. Well rounded with stable nerves. This is just just something that occurs.


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

go to the dog pound. Plenty of good pits there.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

dewon fields said:


> go to the dog pound. Plenty of good pits there.


Where's the like button!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Matt Vandart said:


> Where's the like button!


closest thing is this (the thumbs up or down icon) that goes before the subject. plus people can rate threads that they like... or don't like for that matter.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Or +1


Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Nicole Stark said:


> closest thing is this (the thumbs up or down icon) that goes before the subject. plus people can rate threads that they like... or don't like for that matter.


Really,how do you do that?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Matt Vandart said:


> Really,how do you do that?


Which part or did you mean both?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

david winners said:


> or +1
> 
> 
> lol
> ...


ahhhhhhhhhhhgggggggggggggg.


----------



## Walker Woods (Jun 12, 2013)

dewon fields said:


> go to the dog pound. Plenty of good pits there.





Agreed do some research know what your looking for and go visit some shelters.


----------



## Tonya Beam (Jun 18, 2013)

I did some protection and obedience with a pit that I rescued, her prey drive was off the charts so it was easy to do bite work with her in that drive, but to try to get her to come up in defense was almost impossible. It just wasn't in her to do it. On the long bites she would always back down at the last second before the bite, and kind of attack out of the blind she would hesitate, and if she was really pressured on the sleeve or bite suit, she would start to shift. As long as the work was kept in prey mode she was great. Trialing her was going to be a problem as any helper that really brought any kind of pressure to her, she would probably back down.

I see this as proper temperament for the breed and I didn't really want to change this in her, so I kept working her in how she was having fun and didn't pressure her. I don't see them as being a great sport dog. There are many other breeds out there that can do a better job and you don't have to work so hard at it.


----------

